# Raisen River - Monroe



## mtorzews (Jan 20, 2000)

Fished the Raisen for the first time yesterday during my lunch break. In 30 minutes I caught 5 smallmouth and 1 largemouth. 2 of the smallmouths were 3lbs. The largemouth was 5lb. All the fish came on a buzz bait fished fast at the surface and a inline spinner fished just fast enough to turn the spinner. Not bad for a lunch break!!


----------



## mtorzews (Jan 20, 2000)

Fished Sunday morning on the same stretch. I only caught 1 smallmouth at about 1 lb. The river was up from the last time I was there. This may be why the fishing was slow.

------------------
Michael T


----------

